# The Good the Bad and the Sunny



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

liljaker said:


> ALL SUGGESTIONS will be taken seriously.


U can't do anything abt going back to work . . and u've done everything u can for Sunny. 

'Cept for one thing that would probably be good for him . . . which just happens to be my one suggestion . . . relax.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Gee, I have heard that more than once...........................hmmmm. I know. He picks up from me for sure. Thanks.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Gracie is the same way. The only time no one is home is when we are at my parents' for Sunday dinner, and she does NOT like staying behind. I started giving her a kong stuffed with peanut butter, but I put a couple pieces of kibble over the top so she has to work them out before she gets to the good stuff! It keeps her occupied just a _little_ bit longer. I also put her basket of toys upside down with one toy hanging out of it so when she grabs at the toy the basket falls over, dumping all of her toys out. It's like toy overload! When she's lucky she'll find a few treats in the mix as well! I also found it helps to leave the radio on. I think it keeps the sasquatches upstairs from spooking her too much. 

I think with some occupying toys and a couple long walks from the walker, Sunny will adjust just fine!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I like to distract when I am leaving. I leave Swizzle with a trachea or a nice raw bone. Don't make a big deal about leaving and don't say goodbye. When you return I would also make it low keyed. When you are starting your new routine I would try to tire him out first - that will help him over the hump. Good luck and as Countryboy said - relax.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

You are doing a wonderful job with Sunny. You should not worry, he gets walked two times during the day, I think he is a very blessed puppy! He just needs to get into the routine. I once had a cream male mini that cried and whined and had me emotionally bereft...when I was matter of fact with him (ie, the pack leader, I guess) he did better. He's gonna be fine when he knows the routine. And it's really true, they pick up our vibe...focus on being healthy and able to support yourself and all the positives of your life together...life is good and Sunny will get the picture soon! Sending you lots of energy...I am loving all of Sunny's fabulous pictures!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Sunny is so cute! Try leaving the TV or radio on. The sounds of human voices will keep him company. You are going above and beyond what most dog owners do by having the dog walker come a couple times a day. He is one lucky pup. You have to work to feed him. It is a fact and millions of dogs do fine with working parents.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He will adjust to your new schedule. You'll just have to bite the bullet and let him cry. Like CT girl said, give treats before you leave. Leave quietly. He'll realize in 1-2 weeks that you'll come back at a certain time. My dog has a problem of me leaving him in public. If I could overcome THAT hurdle, it'd be great.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

You've done wonders with Sunny!  

When I first adopted Brandy, he was close to 15 and blind (diabetes). I had to confine him to the kitchen and he would cry when I left for work. After about a week or so, he figured out my schedule and settled right in. After he "mapped" out the house and we stabilized his diabetes, I allowed him full run of the first floor. (The cataract surgery helped a lot as then he could see me come and go and also see his brothers!)

I used one of those "calm dog" diffuser things too, but I have no clue if that helped. In my experience, dogs are very adaptable creatures and if you maintain a consistent routine, they soon figure it out. I do think having a canine buddy helps though.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Yes, he is smart and should "get it" soon. Guess 2 months with me after he left his home in Canada has really been nice for both of us -- Jake got used to it and I worked alot of hours there, too. I guess it's just that everything is so new for him, but if he wants a dog walker 2X day, and always looking buff (smile), he'll have to get used to it. Oh yes, I leave TV and classical music on, he has toys everywhere, and can sit and watchout the front courtyard window on the loveseat. He has it pretty good -- and I also ordered one of the diffusers and we will see. A few drops of rescue remedy in the water too. The breeder said he NEVER had separation anxiety and he actually is very calm....everyone comments (not a nervous type) but just not sure of stuff yet. Oh well. At least I got a job (was holding out for something more in line with my skillset, but was tired of going through my savings so am going back to a firm I worked with albeit at a more junior position -- but money is green you know?)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I think you're under more stress thinking about Sunny than he's likely to experience himself. That's what being gaga over a poodle does to a gal sometimes! I'm glad you've settled on the job, and I too strongly feel once you settle into your new daily schedule, Sunny will follow suit. I don't know whether you'd consider doggy day care once or twice a week, it's just a thought. But given his love of TV watching, the two visits from the dog walker, and him being secure in the home you two share, I think he'll be just fine. Prepare yourself for the exuberant "welcome home," you may need body armor! haha! Good luck getting back into the swing of the work world. I've got my fingers crossed that Sunny makes a quick and easy adjustment.:clover:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Everyone says I am making more out of it; I guess it's because I have neighbors and I am sensitive to that. If I had a house, yes, he will cry but he will get it and all will be fine. I did realize something today, though, as I took him to my sister's with her 3 dogs (a shih tzu, poodle mix and a spaniel of some sort) -- I was concerned that they might be "too much" for him. He actually seemed MORE comfortable with the dogs around, the house, and people, etc., than he does sometimes at home with just me. Probably living with other poodles, etc., he found today more of what he was used to. They pretty much ignored each other for the most part. He was calm around them as could be.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Lacey is a rescue and did make a good bit of noise at first when I would leave her, but she figured out I would always come back and has no problem with being left now. Sunny will figure out that you are not going to leave forever. Maybe a second poodle might be an idea? Lacey and I will be thinking about you two next week!!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Update - Sunny*

Well, today is our first week with me leaving him alone (not really alone totally, walker comes in 2 times/day). A few funny incidents:

1. Sunny WILL NOT do anything outside (nope) for the walker. Two walks and nada. When I get home he needs out IMMEDIATELY. Hopefully that will change soon. Tail is not up either -- so may take a little time.

2. I got home last night and after he raced around like a crazy boy and we raced around the block, (think...."yeah, she didn't leave me....she's home.....yes, it's really her.....she didn't leave me) , he leaps in the air as we are running and keeps looking back. Goof ball.

3. Came in the house and couldn't find one of my shoes (they are a fabric shoe I had worn the day before which I left at the hall closet). Before bed when turning out the light in the living room, I found it perched on the top of the loveseat where Sunny sits during the day looking out the window.....waiting. No chew, nothing but my scent I am sure.

4. About 45 minutes after I got home (after walk, a quick meal, etc.) he was playing, flipping the ball around, jumping off the couch, pouncing on the squeak toy and generally, just a real happy camper!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

That is cute about the shoe thing. Hopefully he'll calm down by the second week! I wonder if he's confused with the walker, thinking "where is this stranger taking me?"

I once left Leroy in the house just to run a quick errand (husband was in the garage and would come in and out frequently); I came home to find one of my flip flops in the living room where he lays down. He didn't chew, probably mouthed it wondering what happened to me.

I also fostered a very sweet Husky girl who I let have free roam of the house, she was never destructive, but she was a collector. I'd find in her spot a bed sheet she dragged over, empty cardboard beer holder, plastic container lid she fished out of the recycling bin, and my husban's shoe lol. It's cute how they show that they miss human company.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been thinking about you and Sunny this week. With a little more time, I think he will have his new routine down and feel comfortable with it. TGIF! Sunny will be able to spend more time with you over the weekend!! Keep us posted!


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Aww it sounds like you guys are off to a great start! The bit about your shoe is just adorable lol! When you say he wouldn't do anything for the walker do you mean walking or using the restroom? If it's the former, maybe the walker did actually stop for a potty break and instead kept walking the entire time? My husky would NOT go potty unless I stopped. I could walk around for hours and she wouldn't relieve herself until I stopped somewhere and told her to do her thing. On another note, it's good that Sunny will be able to hold it until you get home!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Aww, Sunny was comforting himself with your shoe in your absence--_how sweet! _You really are his "Cinderella"! (Which of course makes him your prince!) It sounds like he's doing a commendable job of adjusting to your full-time work schedule. I'm sure he'll soon be able to "do his business" when the dog walker takes him out. It sure is a bonus to have a dog who can "hold it" all day, if necessary. I _love _hearing you come home to an adoring poodle once again. Isn't that exuberant welcome just _the best!!_ Have a great week end, and I hope you'll enter week #2 with a more peaceful mind.:happy:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep! The worst is over! I think he's turned a corner...he's smarter than we thought! Next week will be MUCH easier for BOTH of you! Have a fabulous weekend together....the cold weather in Dallas has created a couple of poodle zoomers here, I bet Sunny is rarin' to go too!


----------

